# Wartezeit von Paketen berechnen.



## osion (23. Jun 2022)

Hallo

Warum muss der Wert zwischen 19 und 21 liegen? Wie kommt man auf diese Lösung?

*Lösungstext:*


*Formel:*


----------



## White_Fox (24. Jun 2022)

Steht doch in deinem Lösungstext...?


----------



## osion (25. Jun 2022)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Steht doch in deinem Lösungstext...?


Falscher Beitrag?


----------



## White_Fox (25. Jun 2022)

Nein.


----------



## KonradN (25. Jun 2022)

Also die Frage "Wie kommt man zu der Lösung" ist ja im Lösungstext angegeben. 

Wenn die Frage aber sein soll, was das für eine Formel ist und wie man auf sowas kommt, dann ist da die Antwort einfach Queuing Theory.

Das kann man sich im Netz auch näher ansehen - wenn es um Wartezeiten gehen soll, dann ist evtl.








						How to predict waiting time using Queuing Theory ?
					

This tutorial on queuing theory explains the use of kendall's theorem and little theorem concepts in estimating queue length and time in R




					www.analyticsvidhya.com
				



interessant.

Ansonsten ist da aber auch Wikipedia ein guter Startpunkt:








						Queueing theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## temi (25. Jun 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> dann ist da die Antwort einfach Queuing Theory


Das könnte sie/er laut  der vorliegenden Lösung auch in Kapitel 4.1.1 nachlesen


----------



## osion (26. Jun 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also die Frage "Wie kommt man zu der Lösung" ist ja im Lösungstext angegeben.
> 
> Wenn die Frage aber sein soll, was das für eine Formel ist und wie man auf sowas kommt, dann ist da die Antwort einfach Queuing Theory.
> 
> ...


Danke.


----------



## MarvinsDepression (26. Jun 2022)

Also für mich stellt sich primär die Frage nach dem angegeben Lösungsintervall "zwischen 19 und 21". Wurde da einfach nur +/-1 gerechnet,  oder beruht die Intervalbreite auf einem mathematischen Modell, oder bedeutet das einfach nur auf umständlich 20?


----------



## fhoffmann (27. Jun 2022)

MarvinsDepression hat gesagt.:


> Also für mich stellt sich primär die Frage nach dem angegeben Lösungsintervall "zwischen 19 und 21". Wurde da einfach nur +/-1 gerechnet, oder beruht die Intervalbreite auf einem mathematischen Modell, oder bedeutet das einfach nur auf umständlich 20?


Wahrscheinlich wurde ein Fehler von 5% angenommen.


----------



## M.L. (27. Jun 2022)

MarvinsDepression hat gesagt.:


> 19 und 21". Wurde da einfach nur +/-1


Stichwort Konfidenzintervall.   Weiterhin ergibt 20 * 0.95 = 19  und 20 * 1,05 = 21


----------

